# Freezer Bags For Milk



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm looking for a way to freeze raw milk to move it a few hours drive. I have a good source for milk right now and won't be getting a fresh cow right off the bat once relocating. I want to freeze about 12 too 15 gallons of milk but not in milk jugs. Like in flat bags or something? I'm just not too sure if gallon ziplocks would work or just leak it out as it thaws!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm just not too sure if gallon ziplocks would work or just leak it out as it thaws!


If they are properly sealed they won't leak, but for large quantities I'd want to use larger containers if you only want to keep it frozen during transport.

Tupperware or Rubbermaid would be my choice.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

I recall my mom freezing milk both in the carton and back in the day when milk came in those large plastic pouches, and both ways worked well.

As a safety precaution, how about setting the freezer bag full of milk into an old ice cream pail until the milk freezes? Would probably make for a great stacking shape as well, taking on a round patty type shape. Great for maximizing freezer storage space.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My store gallon milk in jugs if i dont empty some before freezing busts the jugs then leaks in frig when defrosting. And if we start using frozen milk before totally thawing its watery at the end of the gal.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

The only.milk ive ever froze was breast milk. But those bags are only like 8 oz.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ziplock bags leak.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Canada sells.milk in bags. Maybe thats something you can purchase on amazon.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I've decided to just stick with milk jugs. It might not be the easiest to store but it will have to make do.


----------

